# Does Swarm Commander have a shelf life?



## hankstump (Jul 30, 2014)

I still have a bit left in my squirt bottle from last year. I'll need a new bottle soon, but should I bother to continue to use the year old bottle in setting my traps this year? I did not refrigerate all of the time, and it found its way into the bottom of my tub of swarm bits. I can't tell if it smells any different, but maybe the bees can? 
Any thoughts? 

Phil in Fremont


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

If you are in doubt, buy another bottle and add what you have to it. J


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

When in doubt............ call the manufacturer.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

keep in mind that most expiration dates are there so you will buy a new one. 

I store my lures in the refrigerator, LGO for seven years and SC for 2 or 3 years. Both still smell good to me, but I'm not a bee.


----------

